# How to get nudes



## dogtown (Feb 11, 2019)

What do I say ? Providing I already match with them


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 11, 2019)

_"Send bobs and vegene."_


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

Nudes are cope. Only thing that matters is PIV.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 11, 2019)

androidcel said:


> Nudes are cope. Only thing that matters is PIV.



Fuck off I want nudes


----------



## androidcel (Feb 11, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Fuck off I want nudes


lol then just ask for one? You are GL so they will probably send.


----------



## Phad (Feb 11, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> _"Send bobs and vegene."_


If i say that I’m being posted on a meme page lmao


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 11, 2019)

I get nudes. Asking for nudes is cope. Girls will send you nudes without you asking for them if they feel they are losing you.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 11, 2019)

Behave yourself. I'm going to have to have a talk with your parents, Joel


----------



## VST (Feb 11, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> I get nudes. Asking for nudes is cope. Girls will send you nudes without you asking for them if they feel they are losing you.


Chad


----------



## dogtown (Feb 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Behave yourself. I'm going to have to have a talk with your parents, Joel



Joel ?


----------



## bolgin (Feb 11, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Joel ?



stay calm, jovan. you are too young


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 11, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Joel ?


Opps.
This thread is about the yubo thingy isnt it? You seemed to do fine on tinder tbh so i dont see why you couldt get this to work


bolgin said:


> stay calm, jovan. you are too young


His actual name is joevelathan


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 11, 2019)

you want nudes? where you go. No charge.


Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 11, 2019)

Silly OP Nudes are for Chads


----------



## dogtown (Feb 11, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Silly OP Nudes are for Chads



Ogre


----------



## Afrikancel (Feb 11, 2019)

VST said:


> Chad


It starts with shoulder shots then it progresses to leg shots, then you start seeing more and more skin until you see nipples. Most foids dont send more than that


----------



## dogtown (Feb 11, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Opps.
> This thread is about the yubo thingy isnt it? You seemed to do fine on tinder tbh so i dont see why you couldt get this to work
> 
> His actual name is joevelathan


 

Stop spreading misinformation ogres


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 11, 2019)

damimit dogtown have i failed to entertain you..!?


----------



## dogtown (Feb 11, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> damimit dogtown have i failed to entertain you..!?




I’m eating pizza, with a boner.

Stop it


----------



## SW01 (Feb 11, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Silly OP Nudes are for Chads


i must be gigachad if this is true ?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 11, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Stop spreading misinformation ogres


Cope, joevelathan meancellington


----------



## nattycel (Feb 11, 2019)

"Nudes aren't going to send themselves slut, get on it"


----------



## dogtown (Feb 11, 2019)

nattycel said:


> "Nudes aren't going to send themselves slut, get on it"



Fuck it I’m using this


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 11, 2019)

nattycel said:


> "Nudes aren't going to send themselves slut, get on it"


High T


----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 11, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> High T


low inhib as well


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 14, 2019)

This qt cute asked me for nudes. I slipped up and fucked up my chance with her.


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> This qt cute asked me for nudes. I slipped up and fucked up my chance with her.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> This qt cute asked me for nudes. I slipped up and fucked up my chance with her.








Just send her a pic of Farquuad my guy


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Still not got any nudes yet


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Still not got any nudes yet


Boyo did you even talk to the matches


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Boyo did you even talk to the matches



Some I have a 100 more to burn threw


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Still not got any nudes yet



Nudes don't mean shit man, chasing them is a waste of time and none of the girls sending them look as good as you'd find on Google


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Nudes don't mean shit man, chasing them is a waste of time and none of the girls sending them look as good as you'd find on Google



Turns me on boyo, feels more real lol


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Some I have a 100 more to burn threw


And how many have you gone through.


Alarico8 said:


> Nudes don't mean shit man, chasing them is a waste of time and none of the girls sending them look as good as you'd find on Google


Are you saying all Girls arent pornstars ? Ew


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> And how many have you gone through.
> 
> Are you saying all Girls arent pornstars ? Ew



20


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Some I have a 100 more to burn threw


hope a kilometric meteor hits earth


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> hope a kilometric meteor hits earth



What ?


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Some I have a 100 more to burn threw


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Are you saying all Girls arent pornstars ? Ew



Tbh



dogtown said:


> Turns me on boyo, feels more real lol



Fairs ngl, good luck getting them at 15 tho


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Tbh
> 
> 
> 
> Fairs ngl, good luck getting them at 15 tho



There’s got to to be a couple hoes in that 100


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> What ?


put nsfw tag next time


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 20


Those are rookie numbers just ask for bob and vegans til they send


Alarico8 said:


> Tbh
> 
> 
> 
> Fairs ngl, good luck getting them at 15 tho


Ewww thats grose ngl. Im gonna have to get one of those dolls tbh


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> put nsfw tag next time


 
I didn’t put any thing that wasn’t nsfw


TurboAutist45 said:


> Those are rookie numbers just ask for bob and vegans til they send
> 
> Ewww thats grose ngl. Im gonna have to get one of those dolls tbh



Lol I’ll put that too a couple


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Those are rookie numbers just ask for bob and vegans til they send
> 
> Ewww thats grose ngl. Im gonna have to get one of those dolls tbh



It all feels the same



dogtown said:


> There’s got to to be a couple hoes in that 100



All girls are in the right circumstances


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 14, 2019)

sub8cels on suicide watch


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 14, 2019)

Game is similar to marketing i.e your selling your self to a woman. You gotta convince a woman you're high status.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> It all feels the same


Explain for a mongcel please?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 14, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> Game is similar to marketing i.e your selling your self to a woman. You gotta convince a woman you're high status.



Sort of


TurboAutist45 said:


> Explain for a mongcel please?



It legit all feels the same


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Sort of
> 
> 
> It legit all feels the same


Are you saying i should buy a doll. Should i get an asian schoolgrill one?


----------



## Madness (Feb 14, 2019)

What I used to do before I had a gf. Was slide into the dms with damn u got cake or ??


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> sub8cels on suicide watch



JFL im sub 8


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Are you saying i should buy a doll. Should i get an asian schoolgrill one?



Buy whatever man it's up to you


dogtown said:


> JFL im sub 8



Gigacope


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Buy whatever man it's up to you
> 
> 
> Gigacope








Tbh


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Buy whatever man it's up to you
> 
> 
> Gigacope



8 and above is model tier, if we’re talking sub 8 as in 80/20 then yeah im I’m too 20


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 20706
> 
> Tbh



I would


----------



## Madness (Feb 14, 2019)

What I used to do before I had a gf. Was slide into the dms with damn u got cake then when she says thanks send ?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Madness said:


> What I used to do before I had a gf. Was slide into the dms with damn u got cake then when she says thanks send ?





Madness said:


> What I used to do before I had a gf. Was slide into the dms with damn u got cake or ??


alzheimercel ngl


----------



## Madness (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> alzheimercel ngl


Didn’t mean to post the first time


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

@dogtown


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> @dogtown




why the applause ?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> @dogtown



How many gifs do you have


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> why the applause ?


you killin it mate



TurboAutist45 said:


> How many gifs do you have



Too many xd. I got gifs for everything.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> you killin it mate




thanks.


JFL you have so many gifs


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> JFL you have so many gifs


 i
know

@dogtown @TurboAutist45 Wanna see a girl drink some beer?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> i
> know





dogtown said:


> thanks.
> 
> 
> JFL you have so many gifs







Would you guys smash be honest with me


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 20711
> 
> Would you guys smash be honest with me


Lol no ... wtf why


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 20711
> 
> Would you guys smash be honest with me



There’s no hole


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> There’s no hole


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Lol no ... wtf why



Volcel ngl


dogtown said:


> There’s no hole


Im sure you'd mannage


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Volcel ngl
> 
> Im sure you'd mannage



idk even what a volcel means...


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


>



I have a better one but its nsfw


Sizzurp said:


> idk even what a volcel means...


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Volcel ngl
> 
> Im sure you'd mannage



Boyo id smash if there was a hole


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> I have a better one but its nsfw



You Cant do that..


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> idk even what a volcel means...





Sizzurp said:


> You Cant do that..







What


----------



## Autist (Feb 14, 2019)

Just ask straight up. "Send me an ass pic I need to bust a nut ASAP". A lot of chicks have self esteem/daddy issues.


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 20714
> 
> What


Gotta ask permission from GiF king first


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 14, 2019)

Autist said:


> Just ask straight up. "Send me an ass pic I need to bust a nut ASAP". A lot of chicks have self esteem/daddy issues.



Sort of true tbh


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Gotta ask permission from GiF king first







Im only posting it if you make a season 2 tbh


Autist said:


> Just ask straight up. "Send me an ass pic I need to bust a nut ASAP". A lot of chicks have self esteem/daddy issues.


Most people arent low inhib enough for that


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 20715
> 
> Im only posting it if you make a season 2 tbh
> 
> Most people arent low inhib enough for that




Aaah Season 2, Yeah thats coming soon, Not so close i dont wanna lose more casualties after valtinesday and we know @dogtown Track Record which is not great...


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 20715
> 
> Im only posting it if you make a season 2 tbh
> 
> Most people arent low inhib enough for that









Low inhib maxing


Sizzurp said:


> Aaah Season 2, Yeah thats coming soon, Not so close i dont wanna lose more casualties after valtinesday and we know @dogtown Track Record which is not great...



What about it ?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 20716
> 
> 
> 
> Low inhib maxing


>Too far
Dont back down when you first went for it


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> >Too far
> Dont back down when you first went for it



Almost there


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 20716
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha you a funny as nigga man, I like that shit, 

yeah season 2 you know what i mean, Or can you handle it this time?


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Haha you a funny as nigga man, I like that shit,
> 
> yeah season 2 you know what i mean, Or can you handle it this time?



Nope your gonna set me off boyo


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Almost there











Gogogogo


Sizzurp said:


> Haha you a funny as nigga man, I like that shit,
> 
> yeah season 2 you know what i mean, Or can you handle it this time?


Nobody can handle it


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Nope your gonna set me off boyo



Yo btw, Fuck that bitch.. she responded a day later after your '' oi'' Next message should be '' Oi, Are u mad. U think u a big man?, You are clapped anyway.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Yo btw, Fuck that bitch.. she responded 2 days later after your '' oi'' Next message should be '' Oi, Are u mad. U think u a big man?, You are clapped anyway.



She hadn’t been online since I sent the message to be fair,




Spoiler: Nsfw kinda, caution can’t be getting cucked by mods 











I got this girls Snapchat, I’m gonna try with her


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> She hadn’t been online since I sent the message to be fair,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If mods banned for nsfw then @Sizzurp would be long gone


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> She hadn’t been online since I sent the message to be fair,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo wtf man.... u are making movements.... This never happend to me on tinder fuck it...


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> If mods banned for nsfw then @Sizzurp would be long gone



Got to be careful I would rope if I didn’t have this forum


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> If mods banned for nsfw then @Sizzurp would be long gone


True to be fair.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Yo wtf man.... u are making movements.... This never happend to me on tinder fuck it...




Lol I ain’t using tinder though


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Got to be careful I would rope if I didn’t have this forum



Oh so you want me gone huh, I see how it is


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Got to be careful I would rope if I didn’t have this forum


Ok mr quick burn though 120 matches


Sizzurp said:


> True to be fair.


We need those posts to keep our testosterone levels high tbh


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Oh so you want me gone huh, I see how it is




Ogre 


TurboAutist45 said:


> Ok mr quick burn though 120 matches
> 
> We need those posts to keep our testosterone levels high tbh



Boyo don’t hate the player, hate the game


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Ogre
> 
> 
> Boyo don’t hate the player, hate the game



What are u using then if its not tinder.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Ogre
> 
> 
> Boyo don’t hate the player, hate the game


 i hate most players and i dont like the game. Tinder is ogre tier


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> What are u using then if its not tinder.









‘JB tinder’ tbh


TurboAutist45 said:


> i hate most players and i dont like the game. Tinder is ogre tier



You wouldn’t know since you refuse to try tinder


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 20722
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wtf never heard of that...


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> wtf never heard of that...



I hadn’t till a couple days ago ngl


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I hadn’t till a couple days ago ngl


Should i use that aswell then? also what pics u using.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 20722
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im gonna once ive finished my looksmax stuff


Sizzurp said:


> Should i use that aswell then? also what pics u using.


It separates us from the young ones though so lets not do anythi g illegal


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Should i use that aswell then? also what pics u using.















Stripped top one as first picture


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 20723
> View attachment 20724
> View attachment 20725
> 
> ...



Nice.. U skins seems good man.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Nice.. U skins seems good man.



Look at forehead on stripped picture closer, the red is spots


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Look at forehead on stripped picture closer, the red is spots


lol u should see mine, took a pic yesterday for fun. fucking worse then urse


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 14, 2019)

Also @dogtown im expecting a full tutorial on this once youve gone though your matches...


----------



## Coping (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 20723
> View attachment 20724
> View attachment 20725
> 
> ...


Holy fuck you’re acc a chad..that perfect horizontal growth and vertical growth as well, I would be fucking a diff girl each day if I was u ngl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 20723
> View attachment 20724
> View attachment 20725
> 
> ...



Chad tbh


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Chad tbh


 
Not yet 


Coping said:


> Holy fuck you’re acc a chad..that perfect horizontal growth and vertical growth as well, I would be fucking a diff girl each day if I was u ngl



Once I skin max I’m gonna try get a fuck buddy


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Not yet
> 
> 
> Once I skin max I’m gonna try get a fuck buddy



I just noticed u have the same eyebrow shape as me, mine are darker tho


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Not yet
> 
> 
> Once I skin max I’m gonna try get a fuck buddy



Ascending together tbh.


----------



## Coping (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Not yet
> Once I skin max I’m gonna try get a fuck buddy


That’s easy af tbh you can have multiple fuck buddies at once don’t waste time tryna get a relationship


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> I just noticed u have the same eyebrow shape as me, mine are darker tho



I’ve been complimented by girls on my eyebrows before so I guess that’s a good thing


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

me @dogtown are gonna tag team at some point watch. Hit the club 2 chads in a club together whooo tag team that bitch


dogtown said:


> I’ve been complimented by girls on my eyebrows before so I guess that’s a good thing



yeah for sure, thats a good thing in the past people taught i use to do my eyebrows, but they are natural


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Coping said:


> That’s easy af tbh you can have multiple fuck buddies at once don’t waste time tryna get a relationship



I guess I won’t know till I download tinder In a couple months, I should be fully skin maxed by then


Sizzurp said:


> me @dogtown are gonna tag team at some point watch. Hit the club 2 chads in a club together whooo tag team that bitch
> 
> 
> yeah for sure, thats a good thing in the past people taught i use to do my eyebrows, but they are natural



Lol sure, tbh it would be cool to actually meet someone from here ngl in a couple years


----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 14, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Silly OP Nudes are for Chads


high iq


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I guess I won’t know till I download tinder In a couple months, I should be fully skin maxed by then
> 
> 
> Lol sure, tbh it would be cool to actually meet someone from here ngl in a couple years



Yeah man why not, Life is short anyway, Why not have fun together. Actually on my latest picture i didnt shave in like a week so im running stuble game, Should i keep it or shave it, You saw my shaved pic. You can see more definition in natural light and shit, Beard game gives me more masculine look. also didnt have a haircut in 2 months so i left it long


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Yeah man why not, Life is short anyway, Why not have fun together. Actually on my latest picture i didnt shave in like a week so im running stuble game, Should i keep it or shave it, You saw my shaved pic. You can see more definition in natural light and shit, Beard game gives me more masculine look. also didnt have a haircut in 2 months so i left it long



I usually always think a little stubble always look good tbh. However it wouldn’t make a drastic difference either way, still chad


Swagwaffle said:


> high iq



Giga chad iq


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I usually always think a little stubble always look good tbh. However it wouldn’t make a drastic difference either way, still chad
> 
> 
> Giga chad iq



Yeah, Perhaps so can you grow a stubble ?


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Yeah, Perhaps so can you grow a stubble ?



No none at all


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> No none at all



Broo, btw i was calling a place because i got fined, i had to take my ID for some info, i looked at my pricture....omg i was ugly..geuss what i was 18 at the time, talk about late bloom, Took untill 20 to 23 till my looks increased and could grow some stubble etc.. but still look im 18/19


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Broo, btw i was calling a place because i got fined, i had to take my ID for some info, i looked at my pricture....omg i was ugly..geuss what i was 18 at the time, talk about late bloom, Took untill 20 to 23 till my looks increased and could grow some stubble etc.. but still look im 18/19



Chad genetics.

Only a couple people in my school year have noticeable stubble tbh, so I’m not concerned. 

TBH most people look like aids in ID photos


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Chad genetics.
> 
> Only a couple people in my school year have noticeable stubble tbh, so I’m not concerned.
> 
> TBH most people look like aids in ID photos



Haha yeah fucking true... i look so wack.. i wanna trow my ID away, also ive noticed you take photos from you in the mirror i do the same, Its closed to what you see irl, And the picture just comes out better.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Haha yeah fucking true... i look so wack.. i wanna trow my ID away, also ive noticed you take photos from you in the mirror i do the same, Its closed to what you see irl, And the picture just comes out better.



I only take mirror pics tbh, selfie photo is unnecessary suicide fuels


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I only take mirror pics tbh, selfie photo is unnecessary suicide fuels


Btw remember when i said, my sister is unaware on what she had untill i told her, She kinda mogs me u know. Il Pm u see what u thnk took a sneak pic while she was on the phone


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Btw remember when i said, my sister is unaware on what she had untill i told her, She kinda mogs me u know. Il Pm u see what u thnk took a sneak pic while she was on the phone



Sure send the picture


----------



## shibo (Feb 14, 2019)

Ask


----------



## dogtown (Feb 14, 2019)

shibo said:


> Ask



Gigachad iq


----------



## Autist (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 20723
> View attachment 20724
> View attachment 20725
> 
> ...


Chads.me


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 14, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


>


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 14, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Some I have a 100 more to burn threw


Nigger


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Nigger



What?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> What?


Hes saying that youre of african descent


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Hes saying that youre of african descent



Ogre


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Ogre


If im an ogre then so are you because we look the same race


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> If im an ogre then so are you because we look the same race



Low iq, we don’t look same race


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Low iq, we don’t look same race


Are you saying i look asian


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Are you saying i look asian



Your nerdic, I don’t look nerdic.


I’ll be back later off to NT max with friends


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> What?


You have 100 matches,I'm coming to kill u and you're whole family.


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Your nerdic, I don’t look nerdic.
> 
> 
> I’ll be back later off to NT max with friends


Appears youre back. Did you beat them up?


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Appears youre back. Did you beat them up?



Why would I beat them up ?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Why would I beat them up ?


Asian grill


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> You have 100 matches,I'm coming to kill u and you're whole family.


 
Meancel


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Why would I beat them up ?



lol mah home boi is back!


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Asian grill



Nah we played football and i skateboarded 


Sizzurp said:


> lol mah home boi is back!




Yes he is


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Nah we played football and i skateboarded
> 
> 
> Yes he is


Turbonorime ngl


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Turbonorime ngl



English boyo ?


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> English boyo ?


I AM SAYING THAT THIS IS VERY TYPCICAL NORMIE BEHAVIOUR


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> I AM SAYING THAT THIS IS VERY TYPCICAL NORMIE BEHAVIOUR



NT MAXING MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> NT MAXING MOTHER FUCKER


YOURE TOO NT NOW BRING BACK THE OLD MEANCEL


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> YOURE TOO NT NOW BRING BACK THE OLD MEANCEL



I WILL OGRE FAKECEL WHY YOU TRYING TO MAKE DE-ASCEND


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I WILL OGRE FAKECEL WHY YOU TRYING TO MAKE DE-ASCEND


OK MR BURN THOUGH 120 MATCHES QUICK IM NOT THE FAKECE


L HERE.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> OK MR BURN THOUGH 120 MATCHES QUICK IM NOT THE FAKECE
> View attachment 20934
> L HERE.
> View attachment 20933
> ...



137 NOW MOTHER FUCKER NOW DONT JUDGE ME FOR TRYING TO NT MAX CUNT


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 137 NOW MOTHER FUCKER NOW DONT JUDGE ME FOR TRYING TO NT MAX CUNT


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> 137 NOW MOTHER FUCKER NOW DONT JUDGE ME FOR TRYING TO NT MAX CUNT


I DEMAND YOU FUCK THEM OR SEE YOUSELF OFF THIS BOARD


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> I DEMAND YOU FUCK THEM OR SEE YOUSELF OFF THIS BOARD



THIS IS NOT INCEL BOARD I FUCK THEM IF I WANT


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> THIS IS NOT INCEL BOARD I FUCK THEM IF I WANT


137 matches on tinder? How long did it take


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Coping said:


> 137 matches on tinder? How long did it take



not using tinder.






JB tinder


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> not using tinder.
> 
> View attachment 20938
> 
> ...



Yo im installiing this fuck it, Fuck tinder xd


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> THIS IS NOT INCEL BOARD I FUCK THEM IF I WANT


This isnt up for debate you ogre


Sizzurp said:


> Yo im installiing this fuck it, Fuck tinder xd



Did u try yubo boi


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Coping said:


> 137 matches on tinder? How long did it take



not using tinder.

View attachment 20938


JB tinder


Sizzurp said:


> Yo im installiing this fuck it, Fuck tinder xd




Boyo I have the JB appeal I’m not sure if this will work the same for you lol, but ok


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> not using tinder.
> 
> View attachment 20938
> 
> ...


Slayer fill your phone up with their nudes


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Coping said:


> Slayer fill your phone up with their nudes



I’ve got 7 of the good looking one sc’s so far


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I’ve got 7 of the good looking one sc’s so far


Shitt you gon be jerking off 5+ times a day boyo get ready


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> not using tinder.
> 
> View attachment 20938
> 
> ...





TurboAutist45 said:


> This isnt up for debate you ogre
> 
> Did u try yubo boi



whats dat?


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Coping said:


> Shitt you gon be jerking off 5+ times a day boyo get ready



Probs more boyo I just matched with this beautiful foid, I would wife this bitch ngl. Definitely getting this girls number


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Probs more boyo I just matched with this beautiful foid, I would wife this bitch ngl. Definitely getting this girls number


If you fuck them get them to take birth control don’t use condom only pussies use that shit


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

Coping said:


> If you fuck them get them to take birth control don’t use condom only pussies use that shit


His dick is gonna fall off


Sizzurp said:


> whats dat?



Its the shit hes using brogre


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Coping said:


> If you fuck them get them to take birth control don’t use condom only pussies use that shit



I’m not sure whether I want too fuck them yet, nudes definitely, fucking them is a piss take in my situation


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I’m not sure whether I want too fuck them yet, nudes definitely, fucking them is a piss take in my situation


No worries you got long years of fucking a head of u


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> His dick is gonna fall off
> 
> Its the shit hes using brogre



yeah i just reazlied... im fucking tired to day went mountain biking also got a fokin headache ..


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> yeah i just reazlied... im fucking tired to day went mountain biking also got a fokin headache ..


Ive done that in gta


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Ive done that in gta


I had a shitty day today tbh


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> I had a shitty day today tbh




Download tinder and make that day good again


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> I had a shitty day today tbh



Me too tbh, no lecture but been doing school shit brief gym and rotting tbh.


dogtown said:


> Download tinder and make that day good again


Ok chadcel


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Me too tbh, no lecture but been doing school shit brief gym and rotting tbh.
> 
> Ok chadcel



Ironic cel


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 15, 2019)

Ive only had two times where I’ve been sent nudes and they both happened without me really doing anything. One lived across the country and wanted me to masturbate with them and the other wanted opinion on her pussy  both were on sc. so if a girl wants to send your nudes you pretty much have to be attractive. Both of these happened after they had ONLY seen pics of my face.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Ive only had two times where I’ve been sent nudes and they both happened without me really doing anything. One lived across the country and wanted me to masturbate with them and the other wanted opinion on her pussy  both were on sc. so if a girl wants to send your nudes you pretty much have to be attractive. Both of these happened after they had ONLY seen pics of my face.



I have a good face, just need to be able to get these mother fucking nudes


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Download tinder and make that day good again





TurboAutist45 said:


> Me too tbh, no lecture but been doing school shit brief gym and rotting tbh.
> 
> Ok chadcel


And yeah ngl was thinking about it when i got home to install tinder, didnt receive the IOI;s i normanlly get when im outside, but then again barley saw any girls.... Maybe thats because i went mountain biking in the woods

Chadcel is sadcel todaycel ;(


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> And yeah ngl was thinking about it when i got home to install tinder, didnt receive the IOI;s i normanlly get when im outside, but then again barley saw any girls.... Maybe thats because i went mountain biking in the woods
> 
> Chadcel is sadcel todaycel ;(




JFL your not gonna get ioi’s while mountain biking, ngl getting them at school is so satisfying


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I have a good face, just need to be able to get these mother fucking nudes


Send pic


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> And yeah ngl was thinking about it when i got home to install tinder, didnt receive the IOI;s i normanlly get when im outside, but then again barley saw any girls.... Maybe thats because i went mountain biking in the woods
> 
> Chadcel is sadcel todaycel ;(



BasedMiddleOfNowherecel


dogtown said:


> Ironic cel


Dont be meancel ogre


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Send pic














Pics I used


TurboAutist45 said:


> BasedMiddleOfNowherecel
> 
> Dont be meancel ogre



You made me a meancel by having a go at me for NT MAXING


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 20942
> View attachment 20943
> View attachment 20944
> 
> ...


You just need to be low inhib not NT


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> JFL your not gonna get ioi’s while mountain biking, ngl getting them at school is so satisfying



Dude getting IOI's are so fun xd.. at some point i shit you not, last year i got them so much i got used to it, it was just normall i wanted more than that.. but then again its unrealistic for every girl to sit next to me, i get these every now and then,


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> You just need to be low inhib not NT



You can’t be low inhib if framecel it just doesn’t work


Sizzurp said:


> Dude getting IOI's are so fun xd.. at some point i shit you not, last year i got them so much i got used to it, it was just normall i wanted more than that.. but then again its unrealistic for every girl to sit next to me, i get these every now and then,



Yeah I get a couple every day at school, easily the best part about school. TBH you could ascend right now


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 20942
> View attachment 20943
> View attachment 20944
> 
> ...






I used this pic and it got me both of them hoes. Just look like a young ratchet teenage fuckboi. Dog filter helps. Tbh your face does not look intimidating at all and kinda child like. But give it a try.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> View attachment 20946
> I used this pic and it got me both of them hoes. Just look like a young ratchet teenage fuckboi. Dog filter helps. Tbh your face does not look intimidating at all and kinda child like. But give it a try.



I’m 15, I’m speaking to people around my age, no need to be intimidating


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You can’t be low inhib if framecel it just doesn’t work
> 
> 
> Yeah I get a couple every day at school, easily the best part about school. TBH you could ascend right now



i wish i could... insecure cell i want to fix my problems first


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> You can’t be low inhib if framecel it just doesn’t work
> 
> 
> Yeah I get a couple every day at school, easily the best part about school. TBH you could ascend right now


I dont think a girl is going to stop to measure your bidelt boyo. Being ntmaxx wouldnt fix thats either. Lowiqlowiqlowiq


----------



## RichardSpencel (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 20942
> View attachment 20943
> View attachment 20944
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I’m 15, I’m speaking to people around my age, no need to be intimidating


I’m 15 too, and was when I got both of those pics. The first girl said she was younger than me too, a freshman


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> I dont think a girl is going to stop to measure your bidelt boyo. Being ntmaxx wouldnt fix thats either. Lowiqlowiqlowiq



Boyo I can’t be low inhib knowing you can’t fight for shit. JFL i can’t speak to girls who I mog be a lot but when they start to get good looking I fuck up. 


Sizzurp said:


> i wish i could... insecure cell i want to fix my problems first




I have this mindset I’m not gonna use tinder till I’m ‘perfect’


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Boyo I can’t be low inhib knowing you can’t fight for shit. JFL i can’t speak to girls who I mog be a lot but when they start to get good looking I fuck up.
> 
> 
> I have this mindset I’m not gonna use tinder till I’m ‘perfect’



Tinder.... Bro any girls at all... I tried last year irl so many open oppertunites where coming my way and i declined every single one.... think about that i rejected girls... i didnt rejected them i was just there. they approached me....


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> Tinder.... Bro any girls at all... I tried last year irl so many open oppertunites where coming my way and i declined every single one.... think about that i rejected girls... i didnt rejected them i was just there. they approached me....



Why though l would happily fuck most girls on tinder, shit I remember you telling me in PM never mind


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Boyo I can’t be low inhib knowing you can’t fight for shit. JFL i can’t speak to girls who I mog be a lot but when they start to get good looking I fuck up.
> 
> 
> I have this mindset I’m not gonna use tinder till I’m ‘perfect’


You didnt seem to have any problems from the chats ive seen ogre, you can literally just ascend tomorrow


Sizzurp said:


> i wish i could... insecure cell i want to fix my problems first



Same tbh, but for whats considered good enough just seems to constantly push back for me, at this point i wont reach that level


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Why though l would happily fuck most girls on tinder, shit I remember you telling me in PM never mind



iidk man, tinder just dont work over here... the pics i used where good enough but then i again i delete tinder on the same day, i never keep it for more then 24 hrs.. its because i release and then be like'' ah fuck this this is stupid why im i on here''


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> You didnt seem to have any problems from the chats ive seen ogre, you can literally just ascend tomorrow
> 
> Same tbh, but for whats considered good enough just seems to constantly push back for me, at this point i wont reach that level



I need to be better looking for tinder thots


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I need to be better looking for tinder thots


You’re perfect just the way you are


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I need to be better looking for tinder thots


Have you tried getting any to meet up though


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Have you tried getting any to meet up though



I had the asian girl and some 25 year old hoe who were both willing to fuck, on different site. When 
my friend catfished with my pictures (I let him) he just said memes and shit so I’m not sure about tinder until I get the right pics and skin max




Coping said:


> You’re perfect just the way you are


 
User name checks out


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I had the asian girl and some 25 year old hoe who were both willing to fuck, on different site. When
> my friend catfished with my pictures (I let him) he just said memes and shit so I’m not sure about tinder until I get the right pics and skin max
> 
> 
> ...


And ur being meancel because im not on tinder lmao. Your skin seems fine tbh. Your friends ogered you ngl


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I had the asian girl and some 25 year old hoe who were both willing to fuck, on different site. When
> my friend catfished with my pictures (I let him) he just said memes and shit so I’m not sure about tinder until I get the right pics and skin max
> 
> 
> ...


Lool wtf 25 year old? Did it say you were 15 or older..yea age def matters


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I had the asian girl and some 25 year old hoe who were both willing to fuck, on different site. When
> my friend catfished with my pictures (I let him) he just said memes and shit so I’m not sure about tinder until I get the right pics and skin max
> 
> 
> ...



i tried that app.... didnt even fuckin work.. never got a SMS code.. tried the call. never called me. Even robots dont want contact with me..


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Coping said:


> Lool wtf 25 year old? Did it say you were 15 or older..yea age def matters



Yeah but she was dead average nothing special, I said I was 18, she probably knew I wasn’t, but who knows 



TurboAutist45 said:


> And ur being meancel because im not on tinder lmao. Your skin seems fine tbh. Your friends ogered you ngl



My skins is ogre, you can’t see it as well in pictures but I will look a lot better with it ascended


Sizzurp said:


> i tried that app.... didnt even fuckin work.. never got a SMS code.. tried the call. never called me. Even robots dont want contact with me..




ITS FUCKING OGRE


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> i tried that app.... didnt even fuckin work.. never got a SMS code.. tried the call. never called me. Even robots dont want contact with me..



Yell at tinder support tbh. Its an important tool mayne, espcially id you dont go out often


dogtown said:


> Yeah but she was dead average nothing special, I said I was 18, she probably knew I wasn’t, but who knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then just contine using the pics where your skin looks fine u ogre


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Yell at tinder support tbh. Its an important tool mayne, espcially id you dont go out often
> 
> Then just contine using the pics where your skin looks fine u ogre



If my skin is good enough though I get more matches, higher chance at a better looking fuck buddy


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Yeah but she was dead average nothing special, I said I was 18, she probably knew I wasn’t, but who knows
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK IT ALL IM ROPING NOW!


Spoiler: ROPING NOW!



Jump roping


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> If my skin is good enough though I get more matches, higher chance at a better looking fuck buddy


It looks fine in your first two pics.getting a fwb is probably hard tbh


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> It looks fine in your first two pics.getting a fwb is probably hard tbh



Well it’s not impossible, plus I’m banned from tinder remember


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Well it’s not impossible, plus I’m banned from tinder remember


lol idiot


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> lol idiot




Was hitler shit posting don’t judge


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Was hitler shit posting don’t judge


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Well it’s not impossible, plus I’m banned from tinder remember





dogtown said:


> Was hitler shit posting don’t judge








Ogered yourself ngl


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> View attachment 20952
> 
> Ogered yourself ngl



I’m getting a new phone soon


----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 15, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Silly OP Nudes are for Chads


gosh im proud of this post. Guise keep the likes up. Lets make it the most liked post in looksmax history. (kind of like IG viral egg)


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I’m getting a new phone soon



This is irrelevant but i didnt get a chance to show this gif so here u go,


----------



## dogtown (Feb 15, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> This is irrelevant but i didnt get a chance to show this gif so here u go,




“Gif god”


----------



## Coping (Feb 15, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> gosh im proud of this post. Guise keep the likes up. Lets make it the most liked post in looksmax history. (kind of like IG viral egg)


Slayer tattoos in avi I’m gonna get tats like that and ascend


----------



## Sizzurp (Feb 15, 2019)

dogtown said:


> “Gif god”


When u get ur first kiss

@dogtown @TurboAutist45 Should i drop [Season 2]? This one contains some rather extra spicy stuff i would say.


----------

